# Cruising Couples/Families wanted for documentary



## happygirl (May 10, 2006)

I'm working on a film project and am looking for couples / families who are currently sailing offshore. You can be located anywhere in the world. We will provide you with video cameras to document your travels.

We are especially looking for high seas drama, close-calls (have you been hit by lightning? . . .) and are also interested in your future plans and destinations.

If you know of anyone who is presently cruising or if you are interested, please contact me.

Thanx!

Shelley Silverman 
[email protected] 
416 580-4475


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Shelley,
Check this site for a dutch couple with kids http://sailingorion.blogs.com/
Erik
www.sijambo.com/zeilen (sorry dutch only)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Shelley: Cruising is about so much than just close calls with nature. I hope your documentary will focus on the positives of the cruising life. The unique experience of seeing the world from a sailboat. The once in a lifetime education opportunity for children, etc.


----------

